# Where are my other clipboard items?



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

I wonder what might have happened to my clipboard items. I cut two passages- one right after the other- and then pasted them into another part of my doc. Only the last passage made it. Clipboard shows no other items except the last one yet I didn't close the program. Can I not cut more than one item at a time before pasting? Or can I only cutl, then paste, then go back to cut again?

I have Windows XP and Word 2002.

thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Your clipboard should be able to hold 24 items. If your RAM is greater than 64MB then the clipboard can hold 8MB worth. Bear in mind that unsupported formats cannot be copied to the clipboard. Go to Edit > Office Clipboard to show the clipboard to the right of your screen. Then try a few cut/copy and paste operations. Each time you copy, you should see the text appear in the clipboard pane. Let us know if you can see the items in the pane first of all.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

*still won't show first item cut*

I tried again and it appears that I can't cut two items of text, one after the other, and then paste them because the only thing that remains on clipboard is the last item. I am only cutting Word text and pasting it into the same Word doc but it won't do it. It says item 1 of 24 and I would cut 2 items but the first one is eliminated when I cut the second one. So, not sure how to resolve that.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry, you've got me beat on that one. The best person to answer would be Anne Troy but I haven't seen her around here for a while. 

The only other thing I can suggest is a Repair on Office - pop in the Office CD and choose Repair from the menu.

If I come across anything else I'll let you know - sorry.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I know it may sound lame, but does the same thing happen when you're using *Copy* instead of *Cut*?

Moreover, you have to go *Edit* menu > *Office Clipboard*, _before_ starting multiple cutting/copying.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Office Clipboard is capable of copy/pasting multiple items, but the Windows Clipboard is not. If you're copy/pasting multiple items within Office (not, for example, copy/pasting from a passage in IE to Office) it should be stored unless what multiple items are being copied are exactly the same.

Glaswegian's suggestion to repair your Office installation seems like a good step to take. Since Office Clipboard is obviously on and you're copy/pasting between Word documents, something may be wrong with it.


----------



## originale (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Zazula: I did not know that and you're right. If I go to Edit menu and turn it on, then cut multiple items they all show up. If I just use the right mouse button, it only picks up the last item. Doesn't matter if it's copy or cut. So, the key is to go to edit menu and not use the right button if cutting or copying multiple items of text at one time.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm glad you sorted it out, originale - cheers! 


(The Cut thing is linked to a known issue, that I wanted to eliminate as a possibility.)


----------

